# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware فــــلاشة Gfive president xhero 5

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Gfive president xhero 5   
link 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## legeendaryxxx

هلااااا

----------


## noreadjel

اين رابط التحميل

----------


## حمزة ايمجي

رائع جدا لكن هل يمكن أن برنامج لتفليش الجهاز

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

مشكور ع العمل الجبار
 والله يبارك فيك
تقييم
+*+*+

----------


## asaad wahsh

*تسلم بارك الله فيك*

----------

